# Nuture Soap



## LilyJo (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi

Has anyone in the UK or EU ordered from Nuture Soaps?  Love some of their fragrance descriptions but am balking at the really high shipping costs.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Feb 19, 2017)

Well, I'm not in the UK or EU; but I can attest to the high quality of Nurture's products.  Everything I've purchased from Nurture has been great.  Their micas are strongly colored and behave perfectly in cp.  Their FO's are strong, stick well, and perform exactly as described.  I absolutely love their wooden molds with the silicone liners.  As for their shipping; it's FAST.  I'm located half way across the country from them, and I've never waited more than five days for an order.  That was only because it was traveling over a weekend.


----------



## LilyJo (Feb 19, 2017)

bumbleklutz said:


> Well, I'm not in the UK or EU; but I can attest to the high quality of Nurture's products.  Everything I've purchased from Nurture has been great.  Their micas are strongly colored and behave perfectly in cp.  Their FO's are strong, stick well, and perform exactly as described.  I absolutely love their wooden molds with the silicone liners.  As for their shipping; it's FAST.  I'm located half way across the country from them, and I've never waited more than five days for an order.  That was only because it was traveling over a weekend.



I am so tempted to order something but when I put a basket together the other day the shipping was about $70 - makes it quite hard to justify spending a small amount so I can sample!

Thanks anyway


----------

